# Phone number for RVH



## Leah (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all well and wishing you every success in your journey .

Just wondering if anyone has a number for the Royal Fertility Centre (RVH).  Everytime I ring the main number I get put through to people who don't seem to know what I'm talking about!

I want to arrange private scans at the Royal as I am going to have one last tx at the Lister in London but need to have my scans done here in NI.  After that I'm definitely going to hang up my boots!  Please, please, please  let it work!

Thanks for reading and hope you can help,

Best wishes and hugs,

Leah


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Leah

Im almost certain its 02890635888.  If not you could go on their website.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Leah (Sep 7, 2004)

Cheers Sunbeam,

Thanks a million and lots of luck for the 25th!!  I'll be sending positive Vibes!!!

Leah


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks Leah and the same to you....glad I could help!!!!


----------

